# Infidelity but showing the "rosy picture"?



## poppy2012 (Jan 7, 2013)

The husband is a very good looking man. Hes extremely rich and has celebrity status ever since he was 24.,

The wife does nothing except party, makeup, hang out with friends and take lots of photos of herself. They have a 4 year old daughter.
Lets him do drugs since he was 24
Letting him smoke marijuana for 8 years
Staying quiet when he sexually harassed girls or verbally abused them BEFORE marriage?
Marrying him EVEN AFTER he said he was SINGLE while they were ENGAGED and slept with girls at parties
Shes fine with it when hes cheating with bartenders and the pictures are publicly available on net too

If he talks about another girl's sex life on radio, she still doesn't mind.
He flirts with girls, touches their cheeks, cuddles them and kisses them on his lips in FRONT of her/their friends yet shes COOL.
He has mistress/babies with mistress yet she partying

Instead of helping him shes doing makeup business with friends, partying, taking photos of herself and making jewelery, making husband wear them and taking photos of it showing the fans on twitter/instagram

Shes also launching the handmade jewelery official website and is telling people on twitter/pinning on pinterest how her favorite holiday is valentines day and tagging it with pictures of her handmade jewelery.

what surprises me is that she never said her favorite holiday is valentines day and how can it be when the she has no love for hubby and nor hubby has feelings for her.

Is she lying just to ensure that the sales of her bracelet go well during valentines season?

When hes home shes gone for hours and drinks a lot with her friends. Neighbors say she acts like a 21 year old at parties. A neighbor even asked her why she leaves hubby/kid at home and all she said was husband also leaves me/kid for work so whats the difference. And they even said while at a parade, her kid was crying but she was taking pictures with her bunch of friends

Is this "true love"?


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't know if this is your personal story but this is far away from love and far away from a real marriage. 
They're both acting like irresponsible teenagers. This thread doesn't need much debate I guess.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

This is a very strangely phrased question.
Also in this scenario, she's not responsible for his behaviour.

They both sound ill equipped to e in a relationsnhip, and very selfish.

What's your relationship to them? Are you one of them or a stalker? A relative? A crazy fan?


----------



## poppy2012 (Jan 7, 2013)

Relative


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I recognise this story, you have been here before I believe


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> I recognise this story, you have been here before I believe


Ding ding ding!! And it wasn't all that long ago, either.

ETA: these threads, Dolly:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/62679-why-my-husband-quiet.html
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/62688-husband-doing-halfheartedly-publicity.html
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/62690-husband-doing-halfheartedly-publicity.html


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> I recognise this story, you have been here before I believe


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Oh God, back again with this?


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> I recognise this story, you have been here before I believe


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:

This person keeps showing up here time and time againg

This is a troll thread at least!


----------

